# Dutch Gear insurance for travelling abroad



## candyman (Jan 3, 2013)

A question for my fellow country men/women:


What gear insurance did you take? At what company? Pros and cons? Prices? Recommendations?


I did some major gear upgrade recently and noticed that I will be travelling with some 15.000 euro gear.
Travelling is by airplane abroad / middle east.


Bedankt!


----------



## rocketman (Jan 3, 2013)

Ik ben verzekerd bij de Europese. Het betreft een hobby verzekering.


----------



## candyman (Jan 4, 2013)

rocketman said:


> Ik ben verzekerd bij de Europese. Het betreft een hobby verzekering.



Dag Rocketman, 
ik heb de site en de verzekeringen bekeken. Lijkt een goede oplossing
Mijn tussenpersoon heeft een dergelijke verzekering gevonden voor 260 euro per jaar en na één jaar is dat per maand op te zeggen. Moet wel kopieën van alle aankoop facturen van mijn foto apparatuur meesturen. De verzekering geldt dus ook als je hier in Nederland je huis uitstapt en gaat fotograferen buitenshuis.

Is dit beter of slechter dan bij de Europese?


----------



## rocketman (Jan 5, 2013)

Hoi Candyman,
Voor de Europese hoefde ik niets mee te sturen, maar ik heb natuurlijk wel een inventarisatie gemaakt, en kopieën van bonnen neem ik altijd mee naar het buitenland (ivm douane).
Ik betaalde ca 200,- voor een waarde van 7.0000,- euro, dus die van jou lijkt zeker niet te duur.

Mvg Rocketman.


----------



## rocketman (Jan 5, 2013)

P.S. Even off topic: Hoe bevalt jou je 5Diii en 24-105 combo? Ik sta op het punt ook een 5Diii te kopen. Eerst met een 16-35 lens, daarna mogelijk een 24-..... F...., ik ben vooral benieuwd naar de F4 in samenhang met de ISO performance en het gebruik van de IS.


----------

